# 20 Important Terms Used in Apparel Manufacturing Sector



## adnankhan (Aug 25, 2016)

*1. Allowance: *

During making garments some extra measurement is added with actual body measurement, which is known as allowance. For example, if the actual body measurement is 80cm, then it’s counted as 84cm during pattern making. Here allowance is 4cm.

*2. Armhole: *

In readymade garments sector, armhole is the boundary measurement of arm where the sleeve is attached with the garments.

*3. Back tacking:*

In garments manufacturing sector, back tacking is a safe stitch which is done after completing a stitch. The direction of back tacking is opposite to the main stitch. Mainly back tacking is done to protect the unwinding of the stitch. Normally its length is 1cm to the back ward direction.

*4. Back stitch: *

In apparel manufacturing sector, back stitch is a pattern which is made without any allowances or any style of garments.

*5. Bar tack: *

In garments sector, bar tack is a re-stitching over a small length after completing a stitch. There are some parts of garments which are required to bear excessive load than other parts of that garments. As a result, stitching strength for those garments parts should be more than other parts of garments. In this case, re-stitching is done over the stitch of those garments parts to bear the extra load which is known as bar tack. For example, bar tack is done to the corner of the pocket belt loop etc.

*6. Button measurements: *

Button can be measured by measuring the diameter of the button. Ligne is used to measure the diameter of button.

1 ligne = 0.635mm

*7. Bundle: *

In garments manufacturing sector, after cutting the fabric, similar parts of garments are kept by tiding them up temporarily to shift easily from one place to another, which is known as bundle.

*8. C. B.L (Centre back line):*

C.B.L means centre back line. It is the straight line through the midpoint of the body in the back part of a shirt or jacket.

*9. C.F.L (Centre front line): *

C.F.L means centre front line. C.F.L starts from the collar, ends to the bottom hem and passes through the middle of the front part of a shirt.

*10. Crutch point: *

In readymade garments sector, crutch point is that point, where the two inside seam of a part is connected together.

*11. Dummy: *

Dummy is a copy of a human body which is made of plastic, rubber, stone etc. Dummy is usually used to check the fitting of a garment. We have seen regularly in the shop that different size dummies are used to display their products in wearing condition.

*12. Epaulet: *

Epaulet is known as the sharp which is used in the shoulder of overcoat, jacket, sportswear etc. Epaulet is used in the garments to protect the unwilling extension at the shoulder point.

*13. Grading: *

Grading is the process, where different sizes pattern have to make by following the master pattern.

*14. Grain line:*

Grain line is the straight line with arrow which is drawn on every pattern pieces to indicate the grain of fabric is. Grain line is used to place the pattern parallel with the grain of fabric/cloth.

*15. L/C: *

L/C means letter for credit. L/C is an important document on export, import business. The letter or document issued by a bank which ensures the certainty to pay the price of goods in favor of buyer of those goods is called L/C.

*16. Back to back L/C:*

If the raw materials are imported from a foreign country and the produced goods by using those raw materials are again exported to that country, then the L/C opened for that business is called back to back L/C. It should be mentioned that, the raw materials which are imported by back to back L/C cannot be sold in local market.

*17. Invoice: *

It is a very important document in readymade garments business which is sent with the goods to the buyer. The invoice includes products descriptions, prices, number of cartons, number of products in every cartoon etc. A shipment is not allowed without a commercial invoice.

*18. FOB:*

FOB means “Free On Board”, which is a pricing system. If the actual price of goods is mentioned in the invoice without any transportation cost and insurance cost, then this system is called FOB price-system or costing system.

*19. C&F:*

C&F means “Cost and Freight”. It is also a pricing system. If the actual price of goods and transportation cost are mentioned in the invoice without any insurance cost, then this system is called C&F price system or costing system.

*20. CIF: *

CIF means “Cost, Insurance and Freight”. It is also a pricing system. If the actual price of goods, transportation cost and insurance cost are mentioned in the invoice, then this system is termed as CIF price system or costing system.


----------



## ApparelSourcing (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice info .... The last three called Inco terms or international commercial terms most commonly used an other also most common is Exwork or ex factory where all charges been bear by the consignee (buyer).

Sent from my QMobile Z8 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

